# Finished this commercial interior.



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

This was narrated, but for some reason I lost the audio.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

looks great man


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

looks like a house.

I'd advise not going back there, since the walls and doors probably will be greased and dusted up.

looks great.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Dude spends more time there than at home so...

He kept saying he was gonna put a 50", and a couch up in that back room. He may be living there.


----------

